# CPC-A/Attorney: MD, OH, D.C., PA



## hrojzen (May 22, 2009)

*CPC-A/Attorney: Ohio and MD*

I am a CPC-A, regulatory analyst, and former medical transcriptionist, with only one year remaining on my apprenticeship status.  Leads to any coding work in Central Ohio or Maryland would be appreciated.


----------



## gogineni (Jun 7, 2009)

*Your resume*

Please send me your resume...I own a billing company in NVA...

RameshG@Med-Strategies.com


----------

